
BART map as envisioned in 1957 - michaelfairley
http://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingsf/4080507945/sizes/l/in/photostream/
======
bdr
Can you hear the sigh behind every upvote?

------
rms
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bay_Area_Rapid_Transit#History>

------
mmmochi
...and it's still the dream in 2010

------
car
A missed opportunity.

